# e90 m3 pic....



## Mrepman (Aug 7, 2004)

Anyone seen this yet? Might be repost, but looks pretty damn nice.









:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2004)

After the REAL non-M sedans pics, this PShop job looks credible.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

except for the wheel arches on steroids and little inlet on the side skirt

they also probably won't do the hood bulge again


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2004)

atyclb said:


> they also probably won't do the hood bulge again


Good. It's cheesy. If only they'd bag the damn fender gills.


----------

